

What Exactly Is “Mobile-Friendly Web Design”? A Very Short Introduction - michaelguar
http://mobile1st.com/what-exactly-is-mobile-friendly-web-design-a-very-short-introduction/

======
richkaplan
Thanks for the clarification!

